# Track Lights facing up



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

If the customer wants it up then that is where I would put it. I wouldn't worry about the dust.


----------



## just the cowboy (Sep 4, 2013)

Check to see if they make a filler plate. I have seen some that snap in a cut to fit trim piece between lights.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Use separate fixtures for up light and downlight. That way you get a better effect and you can switch/dim them independently. Seriously, the up/down track is a dumb idea.

Track was originally designed for retail, then it made its way into residential. It’s okay if your customer enjoys the 80’s look.


----------



## mofos be cray (Nov 14, 2016)

Up lights I would put led tape and the place downlights where appropriate. If you go with the track idea then you could tape over the groove after the lights are placed.


----------



## dogleg (Dec 22, 2008)

99cents said:


> Use separate fixtures for up light and downlight. That way you get a better effect and you can switch/dim them independently. Seriously, the up/down track is a dumb idea.
> 
> Track was originally designed for retail, then it made its way into residential. It’s okay if your customer enjoys the 80’s look.


yeah I could use 2 circuit track,


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

With the variety of LED strip lights available, I don’t know why someone would goof around with track for indirect lighting. I’m putting some in this week and the customer controls colour with his phone.


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

Read the manufactures instructions, it may state orientation restrictions.


----------



## dogleg (Dec 22, 2008)

99cents said:


> With the variety of LED strip lights available, I don’t know why someone would goof around with track for indirect lighting. I’m putting some in this week and the customer controls colour with his phone.


Strip lights would work with a lower ceiling but in a timber frame addition with 17 t0 20 foot vaulted ceiling I'm not sure they would highlight the black ash ceiling


----------



## just the cowboy (Sep 4, 2013)

dogleg said:


> Strip lights would work with a lower ceiling but in a timber frame addition with 17 t0 20 foot vaulted ceiling I'm not sure they would highlight the black ash ceiling


My advice is take and try a few types, I had a log home and tried up lighting my ceiling, I could not find the right mix.
Flood was not controllable too much overlight , spot was to intense, fluorescent lights only got half way up before they faded out, before LED.
As the homeowner I thought it would look great but it did not add to the looks. Glad I tried it before investing in lights and work, they would of been off 99.9% of the time.
Cowboy


----------



## Kevin (Feb 14, 2017)

99cents said:


> It’s okay if your customer enjoys the 80’s look.


You say that... But I just replaced a track light in an apartment, and in the neighbors apartment, I installed a track light where there used to be a track light 15 years ago... lol


----------



## dspiffy (Nov 25, 2013)

If the track is on top of the beam, how will you have some lights pointing down? Seems like the only way to have some pointing up and pointing down on the same track would be to have it on the side.

I still like track lighting, but I like the vintage look. Havent installed it for anyone but myself in years.


----------



## VELOCI3 (Aug 15, 2019)

Put some RAB 1000watt floods up there


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin (Feb 14, 2017)

dspiffy said:


> If the track is on top of the beam, how will you have some lights pointing down? Seems like the only way to have some pointing up and pointing down on the same track would be to have it on the side.
> 
> I still like track lighting, but I like the vintage look. Havent installed it for anyone but myself in years.


I took some photos. I'll dig them up.


----------



## five.five-six (Apr 9, 2013)

drsparky said:


> Read the manufactures instructions, it may state orientation restrictions.


This, 

only install luminaries in orientations for which they are specified.


----------

